# problem with consistancy during practice



## gilmb (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,
i am looking for a solution to a problem I have been having with consistancy in target practice (20 yds). After about 5 rounds of 3 arrows I am hiting the target 4-5 inches left and my grouping is getting further apart. I shoot right with a mathews dxt 68lbs 27.5 inch draw. Has anyone experienced this and what was the fix? the last few times at the range I have not adjusted my sights and they are bang on the next time I go to the range but I drift left again after some time.

I am thinking of one of the following may be a factor.
1. I may be torqing the bow as I shoot more throughout the practice.
2. I store my bow in the garage. I keep it at at about 40 deg f in there. As the bow warms up it shoots different?
3. I use a tru ball release and it seems to be at a 45 deg at full draw. I then move it with my finger to align the trigger perpendicular to the string. Maybe twiting the string? (I use a d loop).

Any help to improve my consistancy would be great.
Dan


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I have experienced this due to an inconsistent anchor point. are you centering your pin inside your peep every shot?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Inconsistency can be anything from inconsistant anchor, floating in the peep, poor form, inconsistant stance, poorly tuned equipment, not aiming thru the shot, etc.......prety broad question.


----------



## hyun (Mar 19, 2010)

I have the same problem, the only difference is that my arrows go to the right side. I tried adjusting the direction of my upperbody and hip, and it seems to be working, so I know that's the problem, but I don't know how to fix it. It feels like I am turning and fixing my hip and upperbody differently every time to be able to shoot consistently accurately.


----------



## gilmb (Jun 8, 2009)

*Thanks for the replies*

:thumbs_up I guess it is a pretty broad question. The more I learn, the more I realize there is to learn. I will pay more attention to my anchor point and try to rule it out. I will also research proper form to find some improvements. I live in a remote community and the archery is fairly new to me and the other members in the club. No pros to ask up here so I sure appreciate the advice I get from this forum and reading other posts.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hello*

Hi my name is Jeff Mohr and I'm an Archery instructor here in WI, and like you, I live in the sticks...lol I help a lot of shooters every day on line . I call them VIA Skype and conduct classes with Skype and a web cam, to help folks like you to better their skills and capture their potential. Its awesome you don't even need to leave the comfort of home.If you want, please pm me with your phone # and I will call you for a chat .Thanks :Jeff :thumbs_up


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Check your grip first:

Hand placement 

One of the more common problems shooters experience is inconsistent or improper hand placement on their grip. Proper grip plays a huge role in the horizontal accuracy of an archer. Some symptoms of improper grip include the following. Most shooters will simply grab the bow by wrapping their hand completely around the handle. This is wrong for several reasons. First, by wrapping your hand around the grip you are adding torque to the handle. This means that when you release the bowstring the bow will whip around to the right or left. This will cause erratic arrow flight and the stringing of arrows from left to right. This type of grip will often times give you two pressure points with your bow hand. This will cause the bow to kick differently with each shot. Another very common mistake is shooting with the bow hand completely open. Shooters use this grip when some one tells them they need a relaxed grip. This however, is not relaxed. In order to hold your hand completely open you are using many muscles and tendons. This creates a rigid or hard bow hand. This hard hand can cause the bow to rock back and forth upon release. Your grip is the first thing that you should concentrate on after loading the arrow. To approach your grip open your bow hand forming a "v" with your thumb and index finger. Next, extend your hand into the throat of the grip. Once the web of your thumb contacts the throat of the grip, completely relax your hand. This should place the grip of the bow squarely on the pad of your thumb. The heel of your hand should never touch the grip. This will give you a consistent pressure point on the grip and a nice steady push towards the target. Another important factor in hand placement is bow grip design. To many shooters big, fat, round grips feel more comfortable in the hand. Comfortable does not always mean that it is the best shooting. Your better shooting grips tend to be very slender and flat in design. This helps to eliminate the potential for torque. Many of the new bows on the market are building narrower grips. This is one reason today's bows shoot so well. If you are experiencing torque problems or inconsistent grouping try this grip technique. 

This came off http://www.briansarchery.com/pages/tips.htm Check there for some photos of good grip. Best thing to do is grab a couple lessons. When my arrows consistently hit left it is do to grabbing the bow with a closed hand on release.


----------



## bobbyf (Apr 16, 2007)

keep you head in the game as they say. you may be taking a peek at where your arrow is hitting. keep you head straight and drill a hole in you target with your eyes, stay shooting till you hear the arrow impact. You may also try a little push on the bow arm. as we shoot and get comfortable we also get lazy.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*ill help*

send pics of you shooting from head to toe.ill narrow it down fast. video is better. like sub said... could be many things. or 2-3 diff . problems at once...:shade:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Possibly you are getting tired and need a short break. Also, maybe you are thinking more about form in the beginning but as you shoot you are getting comfortable and "lazy" about thinking about your form.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

SAB1 has it right on! Your grip is probably changing as you get tired, when your tired your body has to work harder to pull, hold, steady and so on. Key to arechery is to relax and watch that arrow until it hits that target don't drop that arm. You should try to run through a mental process to get you consistant, maybe record yourself and see what you are doing right when you shoot good and compare it to the bad shots. A lot of great help stated above also.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This is a typical symptom of using more muscle during your shot than you should. The goal is bone to bone structure to hold on target at full draw.

Bone doesn't get tired, muscle does.

It's not easy to learn bone to bone form. It's a lot easier if you have a good coach that understands the concept.


----------

